# Kaufberatung SPS für Lüfter- und Rolladensteuerung



## robpit (13 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,


ich bin im Moment an der mehrstufigen Renovierung eines Mehrfamilienhauses beteiligt. Die Elektroinstallation wurde bereits so verkabelt, dass jeder Taster mit einem Telefonkabel mit acht Adern angefahren wird. Alle Verbraucher die geschaltet werden sollen, wie Lichten, Rollläden und Lüftern werden einzeln direkt vom Sicherungskasten angefahren. Ursprünglich war geplant, die gesamte Installation mit Stromstoßschaltern, Treppenlichtautomaten und Trennrelais für die Rollläden zu steuern. Bei meiner Suche nach solchen Komponenten habe ich einen Händler entdeckt, der die SPS Millenium-3-XD26 programmiert für den Einsatz als Rollladensteuerung verkauft. Da der preisliche Unterschied zu einer analogen Lösung vertretbar war habe ich mir das System näher angeschaut. Leider entspricht es nicht meinen folgenden Anforderungen. Ich hoffe meine Anforderungen sind nicht total unrealistisch und ihr könnt mir ein System empfehlen, dass meinen Anforderungen entspricht.


Must-haves
•    Gesamtpreis für das System inkl. aller Komponenten und Programmierhard- und Software sollten  400€ nicht übersteigen
•    Mindestens 8 Relais für 230V/1A(für 4 Rolllädenmotoren)
•    Mindestens 2 Relais für 230V/5A(für zwei Lüfter)
•    Die Programmiersoftware muss Structured Text unterstützen, da Ich als Java Entwickler mit den grafischen Tools nicht warm werde
•    Unterstützung für die OSCAT Bibliotheken
• 10 Digitale Eingänge, die mit einer Tastspannung von 12V oder 24V funktionieren


Nice-to-have
•    Open Source Programmiersoftware(hier habe Ich die Hoffnung schon aufgegeben)
•    Programmiersoftware für Linux
•    Weiterentwicklung der Programmiersoftware
•    Geringe Lizenzkosten für neue Softwareversionen
•    Garantie auf die Hardware
•    Simulator des SPS in der Software
•    Display inkl. Buttons, auf die auch in der Software zurückgegriffen werden kann(z. B. um zu testen ob eine Tasterdruck erkannt wird)
•    Netzwerkfunktionen(HTTP Server, Programmierung per Netzwerk)
•    Sicherheitsfunktionen(Programmierung nur nach Passworteingabe)
•    Möglichkeit der Speichererweiterung(falls das mal nötig wird)
•    Unterstützung von Dimmermodulen zusätzlich zu den Relais
•    Geringer Stromverbrauch
•    Vernetztbarkeit mit anderen SPS Systemen in anderen Schaltschränken im Haus (zu jedem Schaltschrank liegen bereits zwei Cat. 7 Netzwerkkabel)


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,

nimm Wago, in der GLT sehr stark, aber dein Budget ist gering.

z.B. Wago 750 881 oder 880.


----------



## ohm200x (14 Dezember 2016)

Also 400 EUR ist sehr eng. 

Mit einem (Beckhoff) BC9050 einer KL1408 und einer KL2889 biste brutto ziemlich genau in der Ecke. 

Dann fehlt aber noch:
Netzteil 24V paar Watt > 20 EUR
Deine 10 Relais > ~80 EUR

Und zumindest Beckhoff programmierst unter Windows. 

Frage in die Runde.
* Läuft die OSCAT (nach ggf. Handarbeit) auf nem BC?
* WAGO hat sicher auch so Buscontroller oder?

Hoffe das hilft mal

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robpit (14 Dezember 2016)

Hallo,


danke erstmal für die Antworten. Ich habe inzwischen mal das billigste hoffentlich funktionsfähige Wago System zusammengestellt, welches meine Anforderungen erfüllen würde:


Wago 750-843230€Wago 750-150690€Wago 750-50130€Wago 750-40120€
Damit wäre Ich bereits bei 370€, ohne genau wie beim Beckhoff System Netzteil und den Relais. Auch stellt sich mir beim Wago System noch die Frage, wie das ganze programmiert wird. Braucht man noch ein USB-Kabel und kostenpflichtige Software, oder geht das auch per Netzwerk?
Bei dem billigsten Beckhoff System für 345€, das ich mir zusammengestellt habe, hätte ich den Vorteil von 16 DIs und DOs gegenüber dem Wago System:


Beckhoff BC8150180€Beckhoff KL288980€Beckhoff KL181985€

Auch ließe sich dort die Programmierung dann über ein 20€ USB auf RS 232 Interface vornehmen oder?
Wieso ist das Starterkit von Crouzet mit Programmiersoftware- und Kabel, eingebauten Relais und Netzteil im Vergleich mit nur 310€ so günstig? Liegt das daran, dass deren Software nicht so gut unterstützt wird und deren System nur grafische Programmierung verwendet?


----------



## Passion4Automation (14 Dezember 2016)

Du brauchst für die Wago codesys 2 oder 3 je nach Controller und die Targets von Wago, also die Lizenz.

Mit Software ist das ganze noch etwas teuerer.


----------



## GLT (14 Dezember 2016)

In der Automatisierungswelt sieht es mit Linux (wenn man die üblichen Komponenten einsetzen möchte) nicht so rosig aus - da ist üblicherweise Windows angesagt.

Da Du ohnehin Entwickler bist - wie wäre es denn mit einer Eigenentwicklung u. bei der HW greifst Du zu MODBUS-Teilen?

Oder doch eine Win-VM, RPi+Codesys u. MODBUS?

Der Einstieg in die Wago-Welt ist am günstigsten über sog. Starterpakete.


----------



## Blockmove (15 Dezember 2016)

Wago oder Beckhoff Teile bekommt man gebraucht günstig.
Da hab hab ich auch die meisten Baugruppen her.
Teilweise hier aus dem Forum und teilweise aus der Bucht.

GrußDieter


----------



## robpit (15 Dezember 2016)

Ich habe mich auch mal auf Ebay umgeschaut. Anscheinend ist das die beste Möglichkeit sich ein System von Wago oder Beckhoff anzuschaffen. Der Preis ist in meinem Fall deshalb ausschlaggebend, weil es sich bei der Steuerung für eine Mietwohnung handelt, weshalb sich die Kosten und der Aufwand in vertretbaren Grenzen im Vergleich zu einer analogen Lösung halten muss.

Wago:500€

KomponenteAnzahlPreisWago 750-843 oder ?1150€Wago 750-1504195€Wago 750-1406180€Wago 750-600110€Wago 750-923 Programmierkabel140€Mean Well DR-60-24125€Finder Relais ?1010€

Beckhoff:470€

KomponenteAnzahlPreisBeckhoff BC9020 oder BC81501150€Beckhoff KL2889180€Beckhoff KL1819185€Beckhoff KL9010110€USB RS232 Programmierkabel120€Mean Well DR-60-24125€Finder Relais ?1010€

Jetzt stellst sich mir noch die Frage, ob ich mir das Programmierkabel jeweils sparen kann, wenn ich eine Netzwerkfähige SPS nehme. Sollte ich mich für die BC8150 entscheide, müsste ich ja in der Lage sein das System über RS232 zu programmieren. Oder ist mit Programmierung über Feldbus die Programmierung von einer anderen SPS aus gemeint? Kann man die Taster auch einfach direkt parallel an das selbe Netzteil hängen, an dem die SPS angeschlossen wird, oder sollte man einen Wiederstand zwischenschalten, oder gleich ein eigenes Netzteil nehmen? Ist der Busabschluss notwendig oder optional? Worauf sollte man bei Relais achten? Ich habe bereits Finder als preiswerten Hersteller identifiziert, jedoch habe ich noch nicht verstanden, welchen Vorteil z.B. ein SRR Relais gegenüber einem Koppelrelais hat, da es doppelt so teuer ist. Welche Relais würdet ihr für meinen Anwendungszweck nehmen?


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

Moin robpit!

Ich komme aus der Wago Welt und kann daher zu Beckhoff nicht viel sagen. 
Aber die 16DI bzw. 16DO Karten von Wago sind sehr teuer. Nimm lieber die 1408 bzw. 2408 von Beckhoff und dann jeweils zwei. Die bekommt man in der Buch schon zu einem Stückpreis von ca. 20€. Somit liegst du bei 80€ für 16DI und 16DO anstatt deinen kalkulierten 175€. Ich habe an meiner Wago 750-880 fast nur Beckhoff Karten. DI/DO und auch AI/AO Karten von Beckhoff sind zu 100% kompatibel zu Wago.

Programmierkabel ist quatsch bei SPS mit LAN Anschluss. Das braucht man höchstens mal, wenn man ein Firmwareupgrade machen möchte. 

SSR sind meiner Meinung nach to much. Der Unterschied zum herkömmlichen Relais ist zum einen das geräuschlose Schalten und zum anderen hast du keine Mechanik die kaputt gehen kann oder kleben bleibt. Aber bei Rollladenmotoren und Lüftern gehe ich nicht mal von hohen Schaltspielen aus.

Wenn die Last bekannt ist kannst Du auch auf kleine Finder Relais (38er Serie) gehen mit 6mm Baubreite (6A). Die gibt es in der Bucht für 6€/Stk. Ansonsten die breiteren der 48er Serie mit 16A zum gleichen Preis.

Ich möchte aber nochmal darauf hinweisen, dass in beiden deiner Auflistungen die Software Lizenz zum Programmieren nicht berücksichtigt ist!


----------



## Blockmove (16 Dezember 2016)

Finger weg von den 6mm Relais.
Es gibt Rollo-Antriebe, die die Teile quasi fressen.
Daher lieber die 48er-Serie. Preislich spielt es wirklich kaum eine Rolle

Gruß
Blockmove


----------



## santacrews (16 Dezember 2016)

Die Erfahrung habe ich mit meinen Antrieben (Simu T5 Standard) Gott sei Dank nicht machen müssen. 
Aber bei Leuchtstoffröhren kann ich leider ein Lied davon singen. 

Aber Du hast recht, preislich sind die neutral.


----------



## ohm200x (16 Dezember 2016)

Moin,

Also Wago mit Beckhoff mischen würde ich lassen. Hab zwar weder gute noch schlechte Erfahrungen damit, aber wozu? Das Zeug kostet plus/minus das gleiche.

Ich las "Garantie" bei den Anforderungen daher die "hohen" (realistische) Preise statt eBay Zahlen. 

Daher auch der Vorschlag eine 16-fach statt zwei 8-fach Karten zu nehmen. Sicher, gebraucht sind die 1408/2408 nachgeworfen im Vergleich zu (kaum erhältlichen 16-fach Versionen)

Habe 6mm Finder Relais seit 6 Jahren für rund 20 Lichtkreise UND 12 Rollläden problemlos im Einsatz. Aber wenn Platz keine Rolle spielt sind die 16A Varianten in 12mm auch machbar.

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (16 Dezember 2016)

Bei Beckhoff hast du keine Softwarekosten. Die Programmiersoftware läuft immer. Was nach 30 Tagen ausläuft ist die SPS Runtime _auf_ dem PC.

Die Runtime Lizenz deiner Steuerung ist im Buscontroller implizit enthalten und wird bei einem CXyyyy PC mit gekauft (Variante beachten)

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## oliver.tonn (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo ohm200,


ohm200x schrieb:


> Bei Beckhoff hast du keine Softwarekosten.


so ganz stimmt das eventuell ja nicht. Wenn er z.B. Modbus benötigt oder ihm der kostenlose PID-Regler nicht ausreicht und er die Temperaturregler Bibliothek nimmt kommen doch weitere Kosten auf ihn zu.

Gruß 

Oliver

Von irgendwas mit Internetzugang gesendet.


----------



## robpit (16 Dezember 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo ohm200,
> 
> so ganz stimmt das eventuell ja nicht. Wenn er z.B. Modbus benötigt oder ihm der kostenlose PID-Regler nicht ausreicht und er die Temperaturregler Bibliothek nimmt kommen doch weitere Kosten auf ihn zu.
> 
> ...



Auf Grund der geringeren Softwarekosten favorisiere Ich im Moment Beckhoff. Ich habe jetzt nur noch nicht verstanden, wann noch zusätzliche Kosten auf mich bei folgendem System zukommen, wenn ich für komplexere Funktionen auf die OSCAT Bibliothek zurückgreife.

KomponenteAnzahlPreisBeckhoff BC90201~100€Beckhoff KL1408230€Beckhoff KL2408220€Beckhoff KL9010110€Mean Well DR-60-24125€Finder 48.61.7.012.00501610€
Bei den Rolladenmotoren handelt es sich um Jarolift Uni 60 Motoren. Wenn Ich die Programmierung übers Netzwerk machen kann, dann brauch ich ja kein Programmierkabel. Wie häufig und sinnvoll sind Firmwareupdates, für die ich doch ein Kabel brauche? Wie Schließe ich dann meine Taster und die Relais an die DI und DO Module an. Ich sehe zwar die Pfeile für die beiden Powerkontakte, kann mir aber noch nicht vorstellen, wo man an den Modelen dort etwas anschließen kann. In dem Thread den ich dazu gefunden habe sind die Bilder leider nicht mehr online(Taster an SPS anschliessen).


----------



## Pozzy (16 Dezember 2016)

Hallo, 

Das anschließen der I/O Klemmen ist sehr einfach... Wenn  du auf der Seite von Beckhoff schaust, ist bei jeder Klemme eine Doku  dabei, in dieser ist alles Schön beschrieben.
Firmware updates  benötigts du Theoretisch nie... Läuft dein System mal so, läuft es immer   außer du Rüstet ev. in ein Paar jahren mal auf neuere Komponeten um


----------



## ohm200x (16 Dezember 2016)

oliver.tonn schrieb:


> Hallo ohm200,
> 
> so ganz stimmt das eventuell ja nicht. Wenn er z.B. Modbus benötigt oder ihm der kostenlose PID-Regler nicht ausreicht und er die Temperaturregler Bibliothek nimmt kommen doch weitere Kosten auf ihn zu.
> 
> ...



Stimmt diesen Punkt habe ich übersehen / vernachlässigt. Manche Bibliotheken kosten bei Beckhoff. 

Aber! Kann denn ein BC überhaupt Modbus (als Master!) wozu die Lizenz benötigt werden würde?

Und die OSCAT bietet ausreichend Regler für den Zweck. 

Weiterhin bezog sich meine Aussage zur Programmiersoftware. Die kostet AFAIK bei WAGO was. 
Dafür sind auf der WAGO Seite die Bibliotheken umsonst. 




Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## ohm200x (16 Dezember 2016)

robpit schrieb:


> Finder 48.61.7.012.0050



Das Relais ist falsch. Die .012. besagt 12V DC. Du benötigst aber 24V .024.
Die restlichen Werte (Kontaktmaterial ...) habe ich jetzt nicht angeschaut. 

Gruß ohm200x 


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## robpit (23 Dezember 2016)

Inzwischen habe ich mir schon die grün hinterlegte Hardware angeschafft. Deshalb habe Ich meine Planung auch dahingehend angepasst, dass ich keine Stromstoßschalter einsetzten werde, sondern alles über die SPS läuft.

KomponenteAnzahlPreisBeckhoff CX9000-0001170€Beckhoff EL2809130€Beckhoff EL1819130€Beckhoff EL9011110€Mean Well DR-60-24125€Wago 788-304 oder ?86€Finder 48.72.7.024.0050 oder ?512€Finder 18.31.0.024.0300 oder ?140€

Bei der Verkabelung der Rollläden werde ich mich an folgendem Schema von Wago orientieren:






Mir stellen sich jetzt noch folgende Fragen:


Mein Netzteil an das ich die Taster parallel schalten werde liefert 2,5A 24DC. Ist das für die DIs zu viel, da dort eine Stromaufnahme von 4 mA gelistet ist.
Könnte ihr mir noch preiswertere, oder was wichtiger wäre leisere Relais empfehlen?
Macht es einen Unterschied für die Haltbarkeit, was die Relais schalten(z. B. LED Lampen)?
Habt Ihr alle Relais an eine eigene Sicherung gehängt, die der maximalen Belastbarkeit des Relais entspricht?
Kann ich den Bewegungsmelder für seine Versorgungsspannung und mit dem integrierten Relais an mein Netzteil anschließen, oder ist die Spannung von 24V für das Relais zu niedrig? Dann sollte er wie ein Schalter per DI sein Signal zur Verfügung stellen oder?
Habt Ihr noch andere Empfehlungen für unterputz montierte IR-Präsenzmelder?


----------



## ohm200x (23 Dezember 2016)

robpit schrieb:


> Inzwischen habe ich mir schon die grün hinterlegte Hardware angeschafft. Deshalb habe Ich meine Planung auch dahingehend angepasst, dass ich keine Stromstoßschalter einsetzten werde, sondern alles über die SPS läuft.
> 
> KomponenteAnzahlPreisBeckhoff CX9000-0001170€Beckhoff EL2809130€Beckhoff EL1819130€Beckhoff EL9011110€
> Mean Well DR-60-24125€Wago 788-304 oder ?86€Finder 48.72.7.024.0050 oder ?512€Finder 18.31.0.024.0300 oder ?140€
> ...



1. Stromaufnahme. Sagt genau was es tut. Der Eingang nimmt sich die 4mA. Stell dir das Netzeil wie ein Regenfass (2,5A)  vor. Du (als Eingang) kommst mit deinem Schnapsglas (0,004A) an und schöpfst etwas ab.
Alles gut. (ich weiß, der Vergleich hinkt)

2. Was nun, günstiger oder ruhiger? Meist wird ruhiger teurer und nicht günstiger.
Bilig findest bei Ebay oder in einschlägigen Suchmaschinen. Für Technik nutze ich hier preisroboter.de. Dort gengügt oft die EAN. Günstigere Preise als bei C(onrad), R(reichelt) und co. Allerdings oft auch große Abnahmemengen nötig.
Weiterhin wie laut ist das eine, das andere? Wo werden die Teile verbaut? Ja wenn ich im Keller stehe höre ich wenn die Rollläden los laufen sollen. Aber auch kurz drauf die Rollläden selbst.

3. Ja. Gleichstrom ist was das betrifft böser. Habe Probleme mit 6A Relais gehabt die "nur" 0.5A schalten mussten. Da es aber keinen stromlosen Zustand (Nulldurchgang bei Wechselstrom) gibt können die Kontakte verkleben.
Es gibt dann noch Unterschiede bei den Kontakten. Siehe Finder z.B. die letzen 4 Ziffern. Kontaktmaterial. Aber was da besser, schlechter, anders ist kann ich dir nicht sagen.

4. Lastseitig oder Steuerseitig?

5. Diesen Melder (....024....) kannst an 24V betreiben. Genau dafür ist er ja augelegt. Habe zwei davon im Einsatz seit knapp 2 Jahren.

6. nein, keine weiteren Erfahrung


----------



## robpit (31 Dezember 2016)

Mir stellen sich noch die Frage nach den preiswertesten Relais. Wichtig ist, dass die Relais möglichst leise und bestenfalls auch kompakt sind, da sich der Sicherungskasten direkt im Flur in der Nähe des Schlafzimmers befindet. Habt ihr bezüglich den Relais jeweils für Schließer und Wechsler Vorschläge, oder würdet Ihr die Auswahl dem Elektriker überlassen?


----------



## Pozzy (31 Dezember 2016)

Ich benütze zb gerne die Print Relais von TE, sind sehr kompakt und dadurch auch leise, durch meinen Schrank nicht zu hören.

http://m.distrelec.at/de/relais-pac...age=6&origPos=1370&origPageSize=25&simi=92.41


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------

